# meeting up with caravan at border



## alicepo (Feb 8, 2012)

Hola
I hope I'm not being redundant w this question,however, couldn't find a thread for it.
my husband and I are driving to ajijic, crossing the Laredo border. I just heard that it is best to meet up with a caravan of people driving to that area and stick together. There is a forum to hook up with people, but can't seem to find one. I need your help as we should be at the loredo border the 24 of this month.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Mexico RV Travel Buddies
Mexico Road Trips and Reports | Traveling Safe in Mexico

I've never used either, but I used to follow their posts, and they seem legitimate. Each of these has links to other sites.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I've never known anyone to 'caravan' & see no need for it. Driving down is 'a piece of cake'. It is 'road rage' in the USA that scares us; but, we live on the other side of the fence.
If you live in fear, don't travel.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

alicepo said:


> Hola
> I hope I'm not being redundant w this question,however, couldn't find a thread for it.
> my husband and I are driving to ajijic, crossing the Laredo border. I just heard that it is best to meet up with a caravan of people driving to that area and stick together. There is a forum to hook up with people, but can't seem to find one. I need your help as we should be at the loredo border the 24 of this month.


Thank you Alice for giving us ( the bandidos ) the day and location you will be crossing, now could you just give us (the bandidos ) the approximate . time and vehicle information we can meet out in the desert... bye the way we (the bandidos ) can read..............

P.S. Ward Bond must be turning in his grave!


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Come on guys...really? This is the utmost in paranoia. Can we actually say that there is someone who is already spreading the word that on the 24th of this month, there will be a couple of North Americans crossing at one of the Laredo bridges? Every day, depending on the day, there are thousands of North Americans crossing borders all the way from Brownsville to San Diego. Why single out one just because they posted on a forum? This does no more than add, exponentially, to the fear factor that is already discussed to death here. 
Alicepo-I suspect that, if you do hook up with other travelers, once you clear Laredo and see the wide open highways, friendly travelers, clearly stated highway signs, etc, that you will bid the caravan goodbye and happily continue your travels alone. We all have our opinions about Mexico. Mine is that attacks, on the rare occasion that one does occur, are almost overwhelmingly random, and are not the work of someone who polices the forum and invests countless hours trying to single out a couple that is absolutely no different than all the other travelers, and will be as easy to locate as a needle in a haystack. 
Have a good trip


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Ken Wood said:


> Come on guys...really? This is the utmost in paranoia. Can we actually say that there is someone who is already spreading the word that on the 24th of this month, there will be a couple of North Americans crossing at one of the Laredo bridges? Every day, depending on the day, there are thousands of North Americans crossing borders all the way from Brownsville to San Diego. Why single out one just because they posted on a forum? This does no more than add, exponentially, to the fear factor that is already discussed to death here.
> Alicepo-I suspect that, if you do hook up with other travelers, once you clear Laredo and see the wide open highways, friendly travelers, clearly stated highway signs, etc, that you will bid the caravan goodbye and happily continue your travels alone. We all have our opinions about Mexico. Mine is that attacks, on the rare occasion that one does occur, are almost overwhelmingly random, and are not the work of someone who polices the forum and invests countless hours trying to single out a couple that is absolutely no different than all the other travelers, and will be as easy to locate as a needle in a haystack.
> Have a good trip


I think he was being facetious.


----------



## alicepo (Feb 8, 2012)

*caravan*

I found the comment by chicois8 very funny. I got it. My brother moved to ajijic and told me about the caravan. I thought it was more about adventure and not getting lost than banditos attacking us.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

alicepo said:


> I found the comment by chicois8 very funny. I got it. My brother moved to ajijic and told me about the caravan. I thought it was more about adventure and not getting lost than banditos attacking us.


If you are happy, then all is well. You are the most important person in this thread.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Two for one (2X1) is a popular concept in Mexico; even among banditos. 
Just drive on down and enjoy the trip. You won't be distracted by trying to keep track of another car.


----------



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Should Non-Spanish speaker make the drive?*

I've made this trip several times and haven't had a problem, aside from the occasional mordida. I'm a fairly fluent Spanish speaker, however. Now I have a friend who's thinking of making the trip, and he does not speak Spanish. Is this a bad idea? Has anyone out there had experience making this drive as a non-Spanish speaker?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I do it twice a year, most customs and migras speak englsh, most military checkpoints speak spanish,thats where I open with a Good Morning, I act like do not speak spanish and 99% of the time they flag me on....


----------



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you, Chico! That's good to know. 

Where do you usually cross over?

My friend will be doing the Laredo to Guadalajara-Chapala run.

I see you're in Guayabitos - lovely place!

Thank you for taking the time to answer.

Saludos,

Teresita7


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I usually cross at Nogales AZ...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

teresita7 said:


> I've made this trip several times and haven't had a problem, aside from the occasional mordida. I'm a fairly fluent Spanish speaker, however. Now I have a friend who's thinking of making the trip, and he does not speak Spanish. Is this a bad idea? Has anyone out there had experience making this drive as a non-Spanish speaker?


I started driving from the border(Laredo to Brownsville) seven years ago as a non-speaker and have progressed to a not very good speaker so playing "dumb" if stopped isn't hard.
We have people go back and forth to Laredo as well as to Harlingen/Brownsville all the time.

My biggest issue the 1st time was how to get from customs to immigration in Nuevo Laredo as almost went back to the US by mistake.


----------

